

A Quick Look at iOS 6 and Its New Android Features - mtgx
http://www.droid-life.com/2012/06/11/a-quick-look-at-ios-6-and-its-new-android-features/

======
jinushaun
Regarding fragmentation, as a developer, I'd rather have all my users on the
same API version, even if it means that iOS 6 on the 3GS doesn't include Siri
and turn-by-turn nav. That's the difference between iOS 'fragmentation' and
Android fragmentation.

~~~
gks
Right, I don't think "built-in features" are fragmentation.

If I have to change the way I write my application or can't include features
in my application because most users don't have access to the APIs then that
is part of what I'd call "Fragmentation."

When only a fraction of your users can take advantage of certain APIs then you
have an issue.

I think it's perfectly acceptable that built-in phone features may be limited.
You didn't expect to be able to keep the same phone for 10 years did you?
Things change.

But two years is the standard contract length in the US. I'd expect phones to
get updates for two years so that I can at least target the new APIs and
gracefully handle it.

If I designed an app for Android, I'd have to target 2.3 because so few users
are on ICS. But with the iPhone I can target iOS 5 and get a majority of
users.

